# Arboreal enclosure idea



## Tweak (May 30, 2012)

You know these little containers CD-R's come in? I think they'd make a pretty good arboreal enclosure if you cut off the big stick down the middle and add some ventilation. What do you guys think? Anybody try this before?


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 30, 2012)

Tweak said:


> View attachment 104155
> 
> You know these little containers CD-R's come in? I think they'd make a pretty good arboreal enclosure if you cut off the big stick down the middle and add some ventilation. What do you guys think? Anybody try this before?


Someone has, I saw a pic here someplace.  It's a neat idea, but I think the idea of using a large plastic jar turned upside down is a better idea.  YOu can just lift it off and set it down while you clean, etc. and not worry about the critter running off.


----------



## Tweak (May 30, 2012)

nocturnalpulsem said:


> Someone has, I saw a pic here someplace.  It's a neat idea, but I think the idea of using a large plastic jar turned upside down is a better idea.  YOu can just lift it off and set it down while you clean, etc. and not worry about the critter running off.


This is true but I'm preferential to containers where the lid isn't narrower than the container. IMO it makes transfer and housing more difficult


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (May 30, 2012)

Fair enough point on that.  You could also use an acrylic display box from the craft store that opens on the top and still turn that upside down.  I've seen that here, too and it makes sense.  I think, really, just the idea that the thing opens at the bottom is what makes the most sense for an arboreal however you accomplish that.


----------



## philge (May 31, 2012)

Don't know about arboreals because it opens at the top. . .

Would be perfect for terrestrials though! You could cut the tube most of the way, but leave a little on the top. It would be easy to center the water dish under the tube so that you could easily pour water down it and straight into the bowl. You could even slip a cricket in there without ever opening the container.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoboAustin (Jun 3, 2012)

philge said:


> Would be perfect for terrestrials though!


oh how the Haplopelmas and P. murinus would love all that burrowing space lol


As for the OP, that is a great idea, but if it was me I'd only use it for terrestrials


----------



## AmysAnimals (Jun 3, 2012)

I dont use a cd thing but I use something that looks similar for my versicolor.  Luckily he doesn't web the lid.  Works fine but he just molted so I may need something a little bigger And maybe taller.


----------

